# Battle Of The Somme



## v2 (Sep 8, 2007)

What really happened on the Somme in 1916...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgPcko8XLKE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_IEWPhyjHE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEMWd52RNNE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh6aIv_ENnc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVS00zz8yFg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkx1iWUUzSw_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8zgayUthhI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMf5HP9AJm0_


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 10, 2007)

Those are some interesting videos V2.


----------

